# Home Made Kiln



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Saw this on you tube. Thought is was pretty interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-vpg1iyB4c

Enjoy!!


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I saw a writeup about doing that and the author included a small fan inside to keep air circulating.


----------

